# Fishing Creek - Yeppoon. Sat 08/09



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I know Troppo is going to be out of town and the other regulars can't make it so i'll be flying solo. Anyone around and keen for a fish? Should be some trevally and a few faltties around.

Will most likley be going from around 10:30/11:00 till late afternoon. Fishing the run out/run in which we find is the best for the area. If you are keen let me know and i'll PM you my phone number.


----------

